
Great mechanical keyboards for coders – updated for 2019 - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/11-great-mechanical-keyboards-for-coders-1907.html
======
1kGarand
This [0] is an excellent resource for ergonomic keyboards.

The common myth is that programmers type a lot. We do not. We spend a lot of
time in front of keyboards, but most of that time is spent thinking.

People who write a lot of emails type way more characters per day than
programmers.

Still, ergonomic keyboards are nice. I think Microsoft wireless one is quite
good and affordable. I would love me a kinesis, but never managed to pull the
trigger.

[0]
[http://xahlee.info/kbd/ergonomic_keyboards_index.html](http://xahlee.info/kbd/ergonomic_keyboards_index.html)

------
dasKrokodil
There are some factual errors there. I only know the Kinesis Advantage, but
contrary to what the table on that website says, it is available with MX Brown
and MX Red switches and it does have an integrated 2x USB hub.

Also, describing its portability as 'poor' while describing the portability of
the fully split Kinesis Freestyle as 'good' is a little odd - I don't see how
having to deal with two keyboard halves and more cables can be considered
better in this regard. For me, the portability of the Kinesis Advantage is
just fine.

~~~
ohjeez
FWIW my spouse has a few of these keyboards. He expressly went out of his way
to buy the split Freestyle because the two pieces fit into his (hefty) laptop
bag. When he traveled with a different keyboard it was so long that it needed
to go into his checked luggage.

------
gnicholasgreen
This article was a little goofy, apparently as a daily user of the EegoDox EZ,
I'm a "coder who is actively working to bring about the singularity." ... Ok,
cool.

Back to reality, though I couldn't recommend the ErgoDox EZ more. It's a
quality piece of kit; built well, the graphical configurator is convenient,
and the support is top notch. I had a keychatter issue early on, and they
responded immediately with updated firmware that solved the issue. I've gone
back to it as a daily driver multiple times over any other keyboard.

~~~
ohjeez
Goofy is good, no? There's just so much you can say about a device with keys
on it.

~~~
captn3m0
Private Keys or Cherry MX Blue?

------
webgoat
Get or build a dactyl keyboard. It's basically the kinesis but even more
ergonomic. The fact that it's not on this list is pretty disappointing.

~~~
dasKrokodil
I agree with your opinion about the dactyl, but I can see why they wouldn't
include it in the list: it's not really commercially available. Sure, you can
pay somebody to 3D-print and hand-wire it for you, but even then it's still
very much a DIY product.

